# 2 Rivers park boat ramp and trailer parking



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

They are making the ramp wider to accommodate 2 trailers and they have made the parking in the middle vehicle and trailer parking only from 8-5 or whatever it says in the photo














Let's see if they can handle enforcing the parking rule


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I'm happy to see these improvements. Seems like fall might be better timing, but still.


----------

